# Fun Fancy Names!!!!



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Ok. I see alot of you have fancy show names for ur dogs!lol I want one.lol My dog's names are just fine.But they aren't form any breeder or special showing line or working line.

So here is a thread where you can make up that fancy dream name for ur dog!lol It can be anything you want!Just have fun!They can be as corny, stupid, silly, freaky and outrageous as you want!lol.

Here are mine, or a few:
Shadow Storm Von Shark
Lilianna Von Pheonix
Midnight King
Midnight Vom Storm
Midnight Charm
Shadow Train
Sunset Sally
Crazy Monkey
Mollinator
Tananator
Tasmainian Devil
Iron Man

Yea mine are stupid, but what the heck! 

Have fun!!


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

When we adopted Max last August, he was 3 1/2 yrs old and already named. As far as I know, it is the only name he's ever had. So instead of changing it, we elaborated on it:

Maximus Cerelius.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sinister Black


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Frequently the long names seen on this forum aren't "show" names, they are simply registered names normally given by the breeder prior to purchase. They usually contain the kennel name in them, so the dog can always be traced back to the breeder. My dog Kodi is working line czech/german, and has a long registered name that has nothing to do with what I call him.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Usually you don't use the kennel name anyway. 

The dogs have a first name and the kennel name is the last name. 

It's that simple


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I know, this is just for fun.I dont think i can get my dogs registered, they arent from any famous showlines or anything.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Buddy Muddy Mcscruff


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

If I had pappers for Uley (see avvie)I would have called him Twilights First Leader of the Pack.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

If you want to go into the silly...We used to do AKC Mastiffs and when I was younger I wanted a stud dog named Prince and to do at least one litter named after Prince Songs. Like Prince's Little Red Corvette or Prince's Raspberry Beret. 

I knew someone who wanted to go on a cruise for her birthday, hinted for MONTHS that's what she wanted. Didn't get it. Her husband ended up buying her a Dachshund puppy instead and he was registered as Donna's Birthday Cruise.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Lol I love the birthday cruise


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Speaking of cruises i never been on a cruise.=(


----------

